
Interview with Yann LeCun, Faceobook's Director of AI - gloves
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/
======
mtmail
I get a 404 page. I notice you submitted 25 stories in 20 minutes, all a
couple of months old. Did you read them before submitting?

